# Tlc insurance NYC



## Cox29 (9 mo ago)

Hey guys.
I had to renew my tlc insurance and as everyone know they raised the price so I'm switching from MAYA to American transit. I got the quote with how much is the down payment and the monthly payments. I made the down payment but the broker says, he will send me the document within a week or 2. My question is this normal?


----------

